# Boredom shall cease. Anyone want a drawing?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, if you give me a picture (preferably clear... or as clear as possible  ) of your betta /bettas I will sketch it for ya. I'll be adding some pictures of the drawings of mine I did 

and yes, I realized I clicked on the wrong forum link, but all well. drawings anyways?


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

> What do you call a fish with no eyes? Fsh


No, the proper answer, is my two one eyed goldfish, Hobble and Fumble.

Anyway, could you do Mayonoka, the fish on my avatar? Please and thanks :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hhahahaha..... smart answer >.> lol. And sure  very pretty by the way.


----------



## RavenofLight (Sep 11, 2011)

oh wow, really? that sounds awesome! You can choose which one you want to do, if you want one of him in full flare i can put one of those up too if you like.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

RavenofLight.... .... ...... ..... ... .. .... ..... I LOVE YOUR BETTA!!! lol


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Raven! More pics of that beauty please!!


----------



## RavenofLight (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you! would you believe me if i told you i got him at petco? I don't believe me sometimes lol Btw his name is Ivan, heres some more pics


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He is such a beaut!!!! D and from a pet store? huh. cool 

And hey, QueenBetta, your fish has a heart in it's dorsal fin o.o


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

QueenBetta383 said:


> No, the proper answer, is my two one eyed goldfish, Hobble and Fumble.
> 
> Anyway, could you do Mayonoka, the fish on my avatar? Please and thanks :lol:


 
I completed your betta, QueenBetta 

will say it isn't my best... but yeah.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice drawing Sena!!

Queen, if I ever saw a fish like that at my Petco I would squeal with delight!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> Nice drawing Sena!!
> 
> Queen, if I ever saw a fish like that at my Petco I would squeal with delight!


 
thanks

and hahaha totally agree!!!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Profile pic? or any in the albems!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

(Moved it for ya!)


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> Nice drawing Sena!!
> 
> Queen, if I ever saw a fish like that at my Petco I would squeal with delight!



Oops, I meant Raven.

Queen, of course yours is beautiful too.;-)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

vaygirl - THANKS!!! =D


----------



## RavenofLight (Sep 11, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> Oops, I meant Raven.
> 
> Queen, of course yours is beautiful too.;-)


lol, np. and thanks again. I thought he was pretty when i picked him, but i had no clue just how pretty until i got him in my tank. im still not sure what color he is though. I guess copper, but hes got so many other colors in him too, so idk :/


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

Queen and Raven, both of your bettas are beautiful!

Sena, care to do one of either of my guys?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Loralyn your bettas are pretty


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

seeing as youre doing it to cure boredom i hope you wont mind doing one of my first and only (so far.... mwahhahhaha - that is to say evil laugh...) betta, dragon. ur drawing is pwetty by da way...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do lunar?:
















he is a droopy DBT male
thx if you can, also your a very good artist ;D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

my goodness you all have pretty fishies  and sure will do each one....


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks sena! Your an amazing artists, im kinda jealous of any one with drawing abilities or artistic abilities in general ahaha


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry, but I have decided to close down my account. I am just feeling like "why should I even bother", because yeah sure I say/type something wrong, but people who cannot practice what they preach get angry at me, back each other up and refuse to drop it has been bugging the heck out of me.

Thanks guys, cya...er... well not really cya. bye.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ohh what the hey mind as well finish the drawings... that's one thing I don't think I could ever stop. Never mind the last message. for now.


----------

